# Underwater Camera



## klatto310

I am looking at getting an underwater camera, and thinking about getting the Cabela's advanced angler camera with the 7 inch sreen. I was wondering if anyone had good or bad thoughts on the camera?


----------



## Flight Cancelled

i have a cabelas advanced angler 7 inch underwater camera and love it...i bought one with a $20 off coupon which always helps...also if you EVER have problems with it since it has the cabelas name on it you can return it anytime


----------



## gonehunting

Flight cancelled
I also purchased the 7" cabelas camera. Did you remove the foam that was packed in the storage bag in order to get the battery and monitor to fit the case? It is pretty tight. Looks to be a good product.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Anyone used the 360 panning unit? I remember Marcum had this at one time but that unit was full of problems and it got dropped.

I *HIGHLY RECOMMEND* getting a unit with 360 panning, if it's solid. Otherwise you'll spend all day "twisting" the camera cord to get it lined up on your lures just right. I'm going this route for sure on my next unit.

Chris


----------



## Chuck Smith

I have the advanced angler also. The only draw back is that you have to twist the cord to get it lined up with your lures. When fishing 10 ft of water not bad.....but when you are fishing 30 feet is totally different. But it works good other than that draw back. I am going to purchase the 360 unit for it to see it that will make it perfect.


----------



## BrightBeaver

Chris Hustad said:


> I *HIGHLY RECOMMEND* getting a unit with 360 panning, if it's solid. Otherwise you'll spend all day "twisting" the camera cord to get it lined up on your lures just right. I'm going this route for sure on my next unit.
> 
> Chris


Can totally vouch for this, wish I had it on mine


----------



## Flight Cancelled

Gonehunting-yes i removed the foam but kept the little divider piece inbetween the battery and monitor...i really like 7 inch screen and its a great camera.
Chris- my friend has the cabelas rotating underwater camera...it is awesome! the only bad thing about and its not even really a bad thing is that the remote is kinda goofy...by goofy i mean you have to hold it with a certain end pointing at the monitor and you have to point it at the monitor...you cant just have the remote in your pocket and hit the button to spin the camera.

The guys having trouble with spinning their cameras...buy a marcum compass or an aqua vu tripod...i have both and the compass works considerably better than the tripod...you can find your lure faster and it stays on it...i dont use my camera without my compass its just too much of a pain without it.


----------



## jackal_727

Ok i gotta ask. Can you see well using these cameras? I have been tossing the idea around to purchase one but dont wanna spend the mulla until i know its worth it.


----------



## Flight Cancelled

depends on the style of fishing you do and where...if your on a clear water lake they work great...really dirty water they dont work...at dark dont even use them even though they have lights they dont work worth a crap...also if you are a mobile fisherman the camera takes a while to setup and find your lure so moving alot and punching holes is a pain...They work great if you have a good spot to catch fish during the day in clear water basically...they are a valueable tool in the right situations


----------



## jackal_727

Thats kinda what i was thinking. Most of our water is fairly clear. on a scale of 1-10 i would say about a 6. I think i might wait and see if anyone local has one out on the lake that they might let me look at while there using it to see if its ok.


----------



## Tmax-4-

I was on the Aqua vu website looking at the accessorys and they have an add on "flood light". it looks like a flashlight that you attach to the bottom..any experiences with this? does it spook fish? does it help at night?


----------



## Holy#&amp;!$

What about the Aqua-vu quad 4X4? Anyone tried one these?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Flight Cancelled said:


> The guys having trouble with spinning their cameras...buy a marcum compass or an aqua vu tripod...i have both and the compass works considerably better than the tripod...you can find your lure faster and it stays on it...i dont use my camera without my compass its just too much of a pain without it.


Wow, good tip. I didn't even know they had that at Marcum?



> I was on the Aqua vu website looking at the accessorys and they have an add on "flood light". it looks like a flashlight that you attach to the bottom..any experiences with this? does it spook fish? does it help at night?


I haven't used the flashlight, but all my units with LEDs can attract fish at night. I assume it attracts since I've had multiple walleyes come up to bump the unit in the dark. I'm not saying we turn on the LED lights and the fish start storming in, more often then not I don't mess with the camera in the dark. But seeing fish bump the lights multiple times can only make a guy wonder...


----------



## Chaws

I believe that is why cameras with lights on are illegal in some states. Make sure to check your local regulations.


----------

